# How often do you replace your work out/walking shoes?



## QuickSilver

I swear by New Balance Walkers..   I just bought a new pair today.. my old ones are about a year old, but getting worn.. But not horribly bad.,  I have heard you should replace your shoes about every year...because the arch support and cushioning wears and flattens...  Do you replace yours or do you find a pair and wear them til they fall apart,..


----------



## Ameriscot

I have one pair I only use in my home gym - for dumbbells and other muscle work.  They are never worn anywhere else so last for years.  I always have at least 2 or 3 other pairs I also wear for gym or everyday wear.  But I'd guess I get about a year's worth out of each pair.


----------



## tnthomas

QuickSilver said:


> How often do you replace your work out/walking shoes?



...when they suffer some major structural failure, due to wear or accident.   Or, when they just start to be real uncomfortable.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Would love to hear the kinds of good walking shoes folks are buying.    Currently searching for a new pair.


----------



## QuickSilver

https://www.verywell.com/when-should-you-replace-running-shoes-2911843



> Running in old or worn-out shoes is a common cause of running injuries. Your running shoes lose shock absorption, cushioning and stability over time. Continuing to run in worn-out running shoes increases the stress and impact on your legs and joints, which can lead to overuse injuries. The easiest thing you can do to prevent those types of injuries is replace your running shoes when they're worn-out and have lost their cushioning.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you know when shoes need to be retired? Don't use the treads of your running shoes to determine whether you should replace your shoes. The midsole, which provides the cushioning and stability, usually breaks down before the bottom shows major signs of wear. If you've been feeling muscle fatigue, shin splints, or some pain in your joints -- especially your knees -- you may be wearing running shoes that no longer have adequate cushioning.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is to replace your running shoes every 300 to 400 miles, depending on your running style, body weight, and the surface on which you run. Smaller runners can get new running shoes at the upper end of the recommendation, while heavier runners should consider replacement shoes closer to the 300 mile mark. If you run on rough roads, you'll need to replace your running shoes sooner than if you primarily run on a treadmill. Keep in mind that you're also wearing down your shoes when you're wearing them for things other than running, even just walking around in them.


----------



## Underock1

QuickSilver said:


> I swear by New Balance Walkers..   I just bought a new pair today.. my old ones are about a year old, but getting worn.. But not horribly bad.,  I have heard you should replace your shoes about every year...because the arch support and cushioning wears and flattens...  Do you replace yours or do you find a pair and wear them til they fall apart,..



:lofl:   Sorry, QS. This is just SO not my problem that it made me laugh.

On an on-topic note; as luck would have it my wife and I wore the same size shoes. My feet are small, hers were not big. So my shoes were replaced by her hand-me-downs when she got a new pair from the podiatrist. She got them free periodically because of her diabetes. I have a half dozen pair in the basement waiting for the never to happen day that I will need them. I never wear shoes any more except on rare family gatherings.

New Balance was the brand she used.


----------



## fureverywhere

Keeping in mind I average 5-7 *miles* of walking every day...my sneakers are like tire treads, I keep a close eye on them. A simple way to tell which part of your sneaker is getting the most wear is to leave two wet foot prints on concrete. With my feet only the toes, heel and outer edge will show. That means I pronate out. Not a big deal except that means when the side treads are more than halfway worn the sneakers get tossed. A good idea for daily exercisers is to rotate sneakers. Wearing a pair for only a day or two in a row lets them last longer and they have a chance to dry out. Oh and between wearings a sprinkle of baking soda keeps them smelling freshnthego:


----------



## Debby

fureverywhere said:


> Keeping in mind I average 5-7 *miles* of walking every day...my sneakers are like tire treads, I keep a close eye on them. A simple way to tell which part of your sneaker is getting the most wear is to leave two wet foot prints on concrete. With my feet only the toes, heel and outer edge will show. That means I pronate out. Not a big deal except that means when the side treads are more than halfway worn the sneakers get tossed. A good idea for daily exercisers is to rotate sneakers. Wearing a pair for only a day or two in a row lets them last longer and they have a chance to dry out. Oh and between wearings a sprinkle of baking soda keeps them smelling freshnthego:




Wow!  You sound like a running shoe expert!  I'm exactly the opposite.   I wear a pair of sloggers and we walk about the same as you.  They're like crocs except they are super comfortable and make crocs feel like you're wearing wooden shoes.


----------



## mathjak107

i only run on a tread . i do 5 miles every other day . i use 150 dollar running shoes abnd change them after about 2 years


----------



## fureverywhere

I like the brand Saucony. TJ Maxx is a great place to find name brand sneakers at a deep discount. But I don't think brand is so important. I tried on a pair of Pumas one day because I liked the look. Snazzy appearance but almost zero arch support. A good brand for a budget is Champion. They have their sneakers at Payless and workout gear at Target. Excellent value and quality.


----------



## Carla

I walk, but not in miles like some of you. I wear orthotics so the arch supports aren't an issue but I watch the tread. Soon as they look worn, I replace them. I know I go through at least two, sometimes three pair a year. They're not the most expensive but they are brand name.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I wear sneaker/tennis shoes everyday, and hiking shoes for walks outdoors.  Even when I was jogging daily or going to the gym and working out of the treadmills, etc., my sneakers didn't ever wear much on the bottom, only some wear and rips or holes in the fabric on top.  That's when I replace mine, but they last a long time before that happens.  My favorite most comfortable brands have been Saucony and New Balance, I have a large wide foot and buy men's sizes for more comfort, plus I wear pretty thick socks too.


----------



## fureverywhere

I agree, men's shoes can be more comfortable and better made too sometimes. For any ladies interested a men's shoe is one size larger than a women's size. Plus I'm fond of red and black. Women's shoes tend to be pastel or rainbow if not boring.


----------



## Ameriscot

I have had plantar fasciitis before so I have to have shoes with very good arch support - or I use orthotics or other inserts.  I bought a pair of Abeo last year in the US for $129 but I'm not that thrilled with them.  I've had Nike, Asics, New Balance, Saucony, etc. and I have very wide, flat, size 9 feet and have liked all of these. I sometimes buy small size men's shoes if I have trouble finding wide in women's.  

I always wait for trip to the US to buy my shoes.  Easier to find wide shoes plus they are cheaper.


----------



## Carla

Ameriscot,
Plantar fasciitis affects a lot of people often in their forties. Quite painful. I had orthotics cast but found them even more painful. Found a good OTC brand that has like a foam padding on top that works for me very well. I buy sneakers that are deep enough to accompany the insert then remove the cheapy  insoles and insert the orthotic. The brand I use is Spenco and I like the half insoles. They can be ordered on line, approx 30 dollars. They do last a good long time and offer much better support than what most sneakers do. I often buy Avia sneakers as they are deep and inexpensive and come in wide. I am not a runner but a walker.


----------



## Gemma

I buy Ryka running shoes, even for walking.  They are comfortable from day one.  Last forever.


----------



## Ameriscot

Carla said:


> Ameriscot,
> Plantar fasciitis affects a lot of people often in their forties. Quite painful. I had orthotics cast but found them even more painful. Found a good OTC brand that has like a foam padding on top that works for me very well. I buy sneakers that are deep enough to accompany the insert then remove the cheapy  insoles and insert the orthotic. The brand I use is Spenco and I like the half insoles. They can be ordered on line, approx 30 dollars. They do last a good long time and offer much better support than what most sneakers do. I often buy Avia sneakers as they are deep and inexpensive and come in wide. I am not a runner but a walker.



I've got the problem figured out now.  Starting having the problem in 2010 and had it off and on.  I cured it by using a nighttime brace, pf support slippers, never going barefoot, orthotics, and always having good arch support.  Haven't had any pain whatsoever since last Oct/Nov.


----------



## Ruthanne

I usually wait till they get a hole in them.  lol.


----------



## Butterfly

Back when I actually RAN, I'd replace them every 6-9 months.  I'm an over-pronator and if I don't have good supportive shoes my ankles turn inward and I have knee issues.  I also need good arch support because my feet are flat,l and I used to have issues with plantar fascitis (very painful thing).  I wear Nike Structure 19 shoes or Nike Odyssey shoes, and they both have good support and are built for pronators.  I also always keep two pairs of good shoes and switch them off.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Gemma said:


> I buy Ryka running shoes, even for walking.  They are comfortable from day one.  Last forever.



Gemma-
Which Ryka shoes do you buy?     Thinking on getting some.


----------



## Brookswood

I replace them when the  when the heal is so badly worn that standing up straight in them takes more effort than going to a shoe store.


----------



## fureverywhere

I wanted to add that for attractive women's footwear with great support I like Duluth Trading. They make clothes and shoes for working folks. A bit pricey but exceptionally well made, shirts, shoes, everything they make lasts forever.


----------



## bluebreezes

@QuickSilver, I swear by New Balance as well, and replace them every 9 months or so. I have Morton's Neuroma in one foot (which causes aching and numbness in a couple of toes after the first mile or so), so making sure the sneaker has a comfortable shoe last, particularly the toe box depth and width makes a big difference. A shoe last of SL-1 works well for me to help ease MN, and New Balance always includes the shoe last size in their specs. So far I haven't gotten any relief from insoles as nice as they feel on the rest of my feet. I also find that good walking open-toed flip flops (like those sold by Fit Flop) help my MN too.

Although this is a New Balance link, shoe last is a general footware term: https://support.newbalance.com/hc/en-us/articles/213335437-What-is-a-shoe-last-

Although we have three New Balance factories here in Maine, and an outlet store, I tend to (shh, don't tell) order them from Amazon because the prices are better and I can get exactly what I want instead of chancing it at the outlet.


----------



## Byrd

Ameriscot said:


> I've got the problem figured out now.  Starting having the problem in 2010 and had it off and on.  I cured it by using a nighttime brace, pf support slippers, never going barefoot, orthotics, and always having good arch support.  Haven't had any pain whatsoever since last Oct/Nov.



Have had similar problems since my late thirties and coming from Germany and going back there from time to time, I'm quite big on wool slippers and what we call house shoes in general. It's a thing of tradition really. Once you came into my parents home, a pair of slippers had to be put on. I wear my outdoor-capable ones nearly everywhere I go. They are a bit pricy, but I just require a good amount of arch support and breathability. Got softsole ones for home and a pair of rubber-soled ones if I need to work around the house. Haven't had real foot pain in ages.


----------



## IKE

I replace mine when the heels get worn or when they are no longer comfortable for walking......when I purchase a new pair the old ones then get used as yard and messing around shoes till they almost fall apart.


----------



## Pappy

The misses and I have used NB walkers for years. She replaces hers more often than I do. I have a brand new pair in my closet now. The old pair are in rough shape, so time to get out the new ones.


----------



## bluebreezes

One thing I love about NB shoes is there's no break-in period. For me at least they feel great from the start, no band-aids needed.


----------



## QuickSilver

bluebreezes said:


> One thing I love about NB shoes is there's no break-in period. For me at least they feel great from the start, no band-aids needed.



I agree... perfect right from the start..  I won't use another shoe for a serious walk..  Right now I'm doing 5K in one hour with my aerobic workout.


----------



## SeaBreeze

This thread got me thinking, I was overdo for a new pair and just got these New Balance sneakers today, was $70, on sale for $55.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I replace my walking shoes when they wear out and aren't comfortable anymore. I buy whatever feels good. When I first get them I wear them in the house for awhile. Then for short trips to the store etc. When I'm sure I have a good fit I use them for walking and hiking. The old pair get used in my garden until they fall apart.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I replace my walking shoes when they wear out and aren't comfortable anymore. I buy whatever feels good. When I first get them I wear them in the house for awhile. Then for short trips to the store etc. When I'm sure I have a good fit I use them for walking and hiking. The old pair get used in my garden until they fall apart.



That's my strategy also. They end up lawn-mowing, string trimming, and tromping around in the mud, shoes.


----------



## IKE

I'm as flat footed as a duck and the only sneakers that are comfortable for me to walk in are the New Balance 587's that I've worn for many years.......they are actually a motion control jogging / walking shoe and are designed for folks like me that lean towards 'over pronation' when jogging or walking.

I believe they are now discontinued but I've got a couple of brand new pair rat holed and the pair I'm using now still have a lot of life left in them.


----------



## Loulou

I generally get a new pair once every year to every 18 months, depending on how well they've held up...


----------



## jujube

I have two pairs of Nike Free 4.0 running shoes that I alternate just about every day and they've lasted me for two years now.  Not that I do any running, though......

I do wear my custom orthotics in them, so I don't know how that affects the wear.  

I throw them in the washing machine when they start getting rank and hang them up to dry in the shade.


----------



## anodyne

I own five pairs of sneakers. I bought the newest pair (BKs) in 2009 and the oldest (Nike) dates back to 1989!! They've all held up really well. I used to do a lot of hiking but never in my sneakers. Always wore hiking boots for that.


----------



## Lon

I have several different style SKECHERS and doubt I will be replacing any of them in my lifetime.


----------



## fureverywhere

I repeat though...for anyone who does more than several miles a week...rotate, rotate, rotate. I've got six or seven pair I share with my daughter. But rotating lengthens the wear time.


----------



## Victor

I know someone who uses the shoes he bought in 1969!


----------



## oldman

I am also a New Balance shoe buyer/wearer. I wear Orthotics due to having zero arches or flat feet. I almost did not get into the Marines, but they let me slide by because they needed bodies to send to Vietnam. I still run 2-miles about 2-3 times per week and walk the course the same number of days. No walking or running on Sundays, unless I have absolutely nothing else to do. I noticed a long time ago that I do not lose any weight walking, but it does help me from gaining any weight.


----------



## nvtribefan

When they wear out - either the tread, the mesh or the liner.  Usually about a year  I prefer the Altra Intuition.


----------



## Knight

For people serious about having good foot wear for exercize the tip about changing and and using another shoe is a really great tip. For somone with a lot of questions about what is the right shoe for what is intended like treadmill, soft surface outdoor or hard surface outdoor. I recommend talking to an advosor at Hoka running shoes. The 30 day free trial if you don't like them return them is another reason to consider them as a brand. They are not to bad in price. 
The Adidas Energy Boost @ $160.00 were disappointing. The soles at the heel wore thru to the next layer in only about 60 miles of running. The earlier super nova and the boost 3 are fair and still in use. I figure if I want to stay in good health cardio is part of the process. To get cardio running for at least 5 miles a day on the treadmill 3 times a week is enough for this old dude. Through in 3 or 4 miles on the hard surface on the track at the park once a week and I'm a happy camper. 

Of course free weight exercize goes along with the cardio. Time spent at the fitness center translates to one yearly check up at my doctors office. Poor or excessivly worn footwear can cause joint deterioration, better to spend on quality than for joint replacement.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady

Running sites say 450-500 miles. I wear my shoes out it seems, they get grungy too. I also rotate hiking boots and running shoes. I have found this is good me ole feet. Back in the day I would wear cheap shoes from Walmart or what ever old pair to walk in. Then feet problem started and I saw the light.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been a life long walker,I don't drive because I never felt comfortable behind the wheel.In the months when we don't have snow,I'm wearing New Balance walking shoes. I usually buy a new pair every 6 months or so. Sue


----------



## retiredtraveler

NancyNGA said:


> That's my strategy also. They end up lawn-mowing, string trimming, and tromping around in the mud, shoes.



Me three. I go from running, to walking, to errands, to the yard. It doesn't take long in the yard to destroy the shoes.


----------

